# Lawn Care Calendars



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

When I started getting serious about my lawn I utilized some homeowner publications from the University of Arkansas Turf Science Department. It was a great place to start learning some best practices with regard to mowing, fertilizing, watering and weed control.

These types of publications are not unique to the University of Arkansas. Many turf science departments like Texas A&M and Oklahoma State University have published similar documents, and I would highly recommend any of them as a great place to start your journey. As you read/compare them you will likely notice a lot of similarities - that's because there is no reason to re-invent the wheel when it comes basic lawn care principles. We have the advantage of leveraging millions of dollars spent on decades of research when it comes to taking care of our lawns.

Once you have an understanding of *what* needs to be done, you can then focus on the *how* - what specific products to use, application timing/frequency, etc. There are a lot of variables, but with a little bit of research and planning you can be well on your way to establishing the lawn you've always wanted.


----------

